# Let's play a game! Free mantids for the winner!



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

How many nymphs will the taumantis ooth hatch? It's huge, especially considering the mother's size. I will send a few taumantis nymphs to the winner for only the cost of shipping. Would prefer US only.







To win, just guess the amount of nymphs that you think will hatch. One guess per poster. Closest guess will win 3 nymphs. 6 if you guess exactly.


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

74

does first guess get credit? :shifty:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 28, 2012)

How about 80.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

33.6, the 34th one gets stuck.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Ooth is 1.46 inches long and 1.01 inches wide to help with the guesses. You can change, but only the latest will count.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

I truly hope you get many more than my guess but I'll stick to it, looks like a lot of protective foam to me?


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I truly hope you get many more than my guess but I'll stick to it, looks like a lot of protective foam to me?


Looks like that to me too. I thought that the protective foam was best for cold species? This one is from Kenya!


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 28, 2012)

92!


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

77


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 28, 2012)

Are we playing The Price is Right rules (closest without going over)?


----------



## Plex (Oct 28, 2012)

My guess shall be around 50!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Are we playing The Price is Right rules (closest without going over)?


No


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

99


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Looks like that to me too. I thought that the protective foam was best for cold species? This one is from Kenya!


To protect from a monsoon then maybe would be my guess? sorry to side track your thread in any way bud.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> To protect from a monsoon then maybe would be my guess? sorry to side track your thread in any way bud.


It isn't side track. LOL

I like to talk about this species because they are amazing. But the only thing the numbers will be used for is for me to look them up after it hatches.

off topic is okay.


----------



## Sebby (Oct 28, 2012)

87


----------



## ismart (Oct 28, 2012)

I say 44.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

65 is my guess


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 28, 2012)

84


----------



## agent A (Oct 28, 2012)

i assume everyone here is assuming the thing is gonna hatch

and mime, what if the ooth hatches less than 3? angelofdeathzz would only get 1 or 2...


----------



## selkielass (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful green color!

I have no idea, so I'll guess 85 (If if that's not taken already...)


----------



## selkielass (Oct 28, 2012)

66


----------



## selkielass (Oct 28, 2012)

Oops disregard second post.


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 28, 2012)

88


----------



## chasesoda (Oct 28, 2012)

73

Good luck!


----------



## Malakyoma (Oct 28, 2012)

65


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> 65


Hey i already guessed 65  :clown:


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 28, 2012)

69?


----------



## gripen (Oct 28, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> 69?


You dirty little... Hahhahah


----------



## aNisip (Oct 28, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Looks like that to me too. I thought that the protective foam was best for cold species? This one is from Kenya!





angelofdeathzz said:


> To protect from a monsoon then maybe would be my guess? sorry to side track your thread in any way bud.


Don't forget insulation also helps keep heat out too...it is mainly to keep whatever is inside at a nice temp, since it is Kenyan temps we are talkin about then I would assume to protect from baking....much like Budwing mantids (also from Africa) and Idolos... just a hunch...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 28, 2012)

67.


----------



## Mvalenz (Oct 28, 2012)

81.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 28, 2012)

112


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

Precarious said:


> 112


I like this guess.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 28, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I like this guess.


Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 28, 2012)

115


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 28, 2012)

138


----------



## alan2296 (Oct 28, 2012)

I say between 90-100


----------



## giesle (Oct 28, 2012)

0

Sorry. Somebody had to guess it......


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 28, 2012)

giesle said:


> 0
> 
> Sorry. Somebody had to guess it......


Yea but if you are right, what do you win?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 28, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Yea but if you are right, what do you win?


Lol, a empty ooth I guess, why not say 250 with all 100+ ones lately, never heard of one hatching over 100? :blink:


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

Slash my previous answer i guess 150


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is getting crazy! I wish I could be as optimistic as you guys.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

dude the ooth is huge! of course were optomistic.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 28, 2012)

A well deserved meal after the job.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

the tau is about 2.5 in right?


----------



## giesle (Oct 28, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Yea but if you are right, what do you win?


Oh yeah. Duh. I'll have to change that to 47 then.


----------



## giesle (Oct 29, 2012)

No....I am going back to my original 0. I don't want the prize. What I will win is the thrill of winning. That's all I want. I hope I'm wrong though, Mime. Btw, has this girl produced ooths before and if so, how many have hatched with those? Or are you aloud to tell us such info?


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 29, 2012)

giesle said:


> No....I am going back to my original 0. I don't want the prize. What I will win is the thrill of winning. That's all I want. I hope I'm wrong though, Mime. Btw, has this girl produced ooths before and if so, how many have hatched with those? Or are you aloud to tell us such info?


This is the first ooth, but she and the now deceased male were connected for over 12 hours. From 3PM to 3AM.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 29, 2012)

hierodula said:


> the tau is about 2.5 in right?


1.9 was stuck in my head, but the ooth is definitely 1.4. I will measure the mantis tomorrow if she cooperates.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 29, 2012)

Ive had 2 and a half long euros lay ooths a bit bigger (like a quarter of a inch longer) that have hatched 200+ so i am guessing high


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll throw in my hat for 56. Good luck to you.


----------



## shoejazz (Oct 29, 2012)

My guess 25... should be more, but... Actually it may be around 45, but 25 is going to be my guess since too many other estimates have already crowded that neighborhood. I make poor wagers.


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 29, 2012)

127 is about right so get ready to ship them to me, lol.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 29, 2012)

> Ive had 2 and a half long euros lay ooths a bit bigger (like a quarter of a inch longer) that have hatched 200+ so i am guessing high


Euros and chinese usually hatch out a ton of nymphs, to give better survival chances in their temperate regions. Though taumantis probably use the same thing, and this ooth will hatch LARGE, I believe that you may have overestimated.

My new guess.....135.


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 29, 2012)

Because I am in this late and do not wish to piggy back another's guess, I will say 69.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 29, 2012)

68


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 29, 2012)

54


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 29, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Because I am in this late and do not wish to piggy back another's guess, I will say 69.


69 is taken, BACK OFF! :taz:


----------



## Sublime64tothe42 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol.. my guess is 41


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 29, 2012)

66


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 29, 2012)

71


----------



## Digger (Oct 29, 2012)

Spin the dial and it comes up 62.


----------



## Sneaky123 (Oct 30, 2012)

72.

And all the mantids will be mine!

(or at least 3 of them)


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol this post is getting funny


----------



## aNisip (Oct 31, 2012)

Fine...since we're so optomistic... 177


----------



## Webeviction (Oct 31, 2012)

68.....


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 31, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Fine...since we're so optomistic... 177


I do not look forward to counting to 177 of those little guys!


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 31, 2012)

my guess is 55


----------



## Zapins (Oct 31, 2012)

I have no idea so I will guess optimistically, it will hatch 200 !


----------



## Graz73 (Nov 1, 2012)

54


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 1, 2012)

76


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 1, 2012)

nevermind. 67


----------



## Miomantis (Nov 10, 2012)

84


----------



## Miomantis (Nov 10, 2012)

###### off my first post. 82!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 10, 2012)

Ding dang it Patrickfraser stole my number!!!

Next would be 68 but it's taken too so...96.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 13, 2012)

500!


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 5, 2012)

It is hatching right now! I guess about 30 so far with more coming out. They seem to be coming in waves. They look like little fire ants and are really cute.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome! Let's see some pics.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 6, 2012)

COME ON 92!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 6, 2012)

How many have hatched so far?


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> How many have hatched so far?


They keep running around so it's hard to tell. Maybe 30.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

Best big I can do for now. These nymphs are pretty big and look hardy. Since they're so big, maybe not as many will hatch as I was hoping. Still, maybe less than normal will die.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sneaky123 said:


> 72.
> 
> And all the mantids will be mine!
> 
> (or at least 3 of them)


Winner! Message me your shipping address.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

I averaged every number given in the thread without context(some people are represented more than once) and it was 76.8 nymphs. Pretty close guys!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_the_crowd


----------



## sally (Dec 6, 2012)

That was fun!


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

i guessed 74 &lt;_&lt; 

is 2 more hatch can i have them?


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 6, 2012)

and if 3 die, do I win?


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> and if 3 die, do I win?


No.  

But Nick was right. One got stuck 1/3 the way out the ooth.


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> No.
> 
> But Nick was right. One got stuck 1/3 the way out the ooth.


So technically 73 hatched!Since 73 is between 72 and 74, do me and the guy who guessed 72 both win?


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> So technically 73 hatched!
> 
> Since 73 is between 72 and 74, do me and the guy who guessed 72 both win?


You've sent me plenty of stuff, A. Just pay for shipping and I'll send you some after they become L2.


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> You've sent me plenty of stuff, A. Just pay for shipping and I'll send you some after they become L2.


Lol ok  Btw wat ever became of the popa nymphs my male fathered before being killed? Someone else who has his other widow says the nymphs had high mortality, did u find that to be true??


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> Lol ok
> 
> Btw wat ever became of the popa nymphs my male fathered before being killed? Someone else who has his other widow says the nymphs had high mortality, did u find that to be true??


Yep, that's exactly what happened to me. I hatched about 100 total, sold about 20 to people on reddit and my school, now I only have 2 left at L4. The 3 I gave to someone at my school are alive and doing well.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Yep, that's exactly what happened to me. I hatched about 100 total, sold about 20 to people on reddit and my school, now I only have 2 left at L4. The 3 I gave to someone at my school are alive and doing well.


Mine are doing well. The 2 that made the shipment are alive and kicking. The older one took a small cricket the other day.


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 6, 2012)

Grr i said 71


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Mine are doing well. The 2 that made the shipment are alive and kicking. The older one took a small cricket the other day.


They were all lost at L1 except 1 L3 to cannibalism. I shipped to you and others at L2.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> They were all lost at L1 except 1 L3 to cannibalism. I shipped to you and others at L2.


Alright. The way you said you sold 20 and have 3 left made me think they all died after shipping.


----------

